# Vertex nib substitution?



## Bryguy (Feb 20, 2020)

I'm interested in the Vertex for a client who wants an italic nib. Does anyone know if the vertex nib is removable. I know with some of the cheaper kits the section is all one piece. I want to trade the existing nib for a stub. I believe it is a #5.


----------



## More4dan (Feb 20, 2020)

The nib is removable but it is not a standard size. The bad news, it is somewhere between a #5 and a #6 nib size. There are many threads on the subject. The Graduate FP uses the same non-standard nib. 

Danny


Sent from my iPad using Penturners.org mobile app


----------



## TonyL (Feb 20, 2020)

Still following. Thanks again Danny. I bought a bunch of the "higher-end" models, but don't like the stock nib.  Maybe calling PSI? Or wiring them? I am going to write them. Thx for the  words of encouragement LOL.


----------



## TonyL (Feb 20, 2020)

I just wrote to PSI. However, in their Q&A there were several answers: one said #5 and the other said .65mm (just reporting what was written). I am going to send my nib to Bryan,,he will figure it out. Woops....found a third answer fine#6.


----------



## TonyL (Feb 20, 2020)

Ok...I wrote to them and just finished chatting with someone who say they are "Maria". This was her response:


----------



## TonyL (Feb 20, 2020)

I just measured the diameter of the feed; it is 5.02mm, I tried several new #5 nibs. They all slide in and out easily.  It would need to be shimmed or the nib would need to be thicker to fit snugly.


----------



## More4dan (Feb 20, 2020)

Some have said they flatten the curve out some to improve the fit. 


Sent from my iPad using Penturners.org mobile app


----------



## bmachin (Feb 21, 2020)

My guess is that .65 is the width of the tip. You could send it off to Linda Kennedy at Indy Pen Dance and have it reshaped to italic although she may not want to work on it depending on the nib quality. 

Bill


----------



## TonyL (Feb 21, 2020)

I can try it, but I had two nib guys at the Atlanta show "play" with it for a while an d neither can get a replacement to work. Thank you Dan.


----------

